
Learning to Rank 101 – Linear Models - softwaredoug
http://opensourceconnections.com/blog/2017/04/01/learning-to-rank-linear-models/
======
softwaredoug
Whoah, front page! My colleague Bertrand Rigaldes wrote about evaluating this
model

[https://brigaldies.github.io/learn-to-rank-with-linear-
regre...](https://brigaldies.github.io/learn-to-rank-with-linear-regression/)

